# Opening Soon!



## daddieo (May 11, 2013)

Test fit for screen frame.

 Velvet is on, one last fit before Seymour AT XD screen is installed into 106" frame.

  I created a locking batten to hold and tension the screen. Worked very well with only one minor adjustment in the last corner area.

 Clipped in place and ready

 Wife hated blank acoutic panels so I got a little artistic.

 Room is 14' X 20' with an 7' 10" finished ceiling height. It was a blank canvas but had several finished ajoining rooms and caused many design challenges.

 Veiwing distance is roughly 11'

 An unfinished bass trap on the floor in lower left

 
My system is: AVR; Yamaha RXV-773 BDP; Sony 790 Monster HTS1700 power conditioner LCR speakers; Pioneer Elite 571L Center Speakers;Yamaha NS-IC800 Rears; Polk Audio RC85i and a Panasonic AE8000U finally ordered and on it's way


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice looking theater! I really like how the screen area is kind of sunk back into the wall. Do you get a lot of reflections off the 'stage' area or not too bad?


----------



## daddieo (May 11, 2013)

I'll let you know once I get my projector up and running but I have a peice of velvet to lay down in front just in case.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Nicely done mate - I also really like the look of the front wall. It just makes it look so clean and allows you to focus on the picture. Well done!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree with everybody. Nice job! I like the fact that you accommodated the WAF with those artistic panels. Good job! A happy wife is a happy home.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice. It really looks clean and classy.:T


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Very nice a great clean look.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks great!!!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Very impressive and as everybody else has commented very clean looking.


----------



## kevin360 (Oct 4, 2012)

That's such a clean and elegant looking room, but I fear the area around the screen may be a tad too elegant, which would be a shame (because it all looks _so nice_). As you said, you'll know after you get the projector running. On the other hand, you've been crafty so far and I have no doubt that you'll solve the reflection issue, if there is one, elegantly. 

Troglodyte that I am, I just splashed dark, flat paint all over the walls. :laugh:


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks great! Did you DIY the screen frame too or just mod it?


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

That's very nice, everything looks well organized and really clean. Awesome job!


----------



## daddieo (May 11, 2013)

I built the frame using guidance from Seymour's site


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

daddieo said:


> I built the frame using guidance from Seymour's site


You did a awesome job building the frame! :T:T


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

The entire job looks great. Your hard work will be well rewarded I'm sure.


----------

